

Clouds Vanish Leaving Amazon Customers Empty Handed - enriquezzza
http://cachedtech.com/clouds-vanish-leaving-amazon-customers-empty-handed/

======
paulhauggis
This is why you backup in multiple locations, not just "the cloud"

